# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Pyxism

## superstar

:Thumbup: Hi All,

I have enrolled as an Associate Member with Pyxism Inc. and would like to invite you to check out my website. This might be of interest to you. I am looking for like-minded individuals who would like to be a part of my team here in SA.
Here is some information about the company:
The three factors that lead pyxism to receive five star ratings from reviews are the following: 

The Market: Pyxism is the newest entry into what has become the dominate trend in the home business industry, low entry cost â high yield discount travel clubs. Home based businesses are thriving in the current economy with a major focus shift to the low entry cost yet fast and high yield opportunities with the discount travel related companies such as Pyxism.

Leadership: Getting involved with a company in the pre-launch phase requires putting faith in the leadership of the company. Pyxism was founded by, and solely owned by, Lloyd Wilson a veteran of the travel based network marketing industry. Lloyd Wilson was the co-founder of Platinum Travel Club in 2005 which evolved into Platinum One Destinations and NetTrav. His experience and track record leaves little doubt that he will  provide quality products and business systems.

PYXISM, Inc. was founded in 2009 by Lloyd Wilson of San Clemente, California, USA, and is a United States - based company.  PYXISM, Inc. is a licensed Seller of Travel in California & Washington, with registration pending in Florida, Iowa & Hawaii. Other states do not require licensing or registration.

PYXISM believes in home-based businesses and we practice what we preach. We are a home-based business based at home, reaching the world.  Our mailing address is: 

PYXISM, Inc.
64 Via Pico Plz # 383
San Clemente, CA 92672
USA

Telephone: Mon. â Fri. 9 am to 5 pm EST 
USA & Canada: 877-4PYXISM (877-479-9476) 
Other Countries:  +1-949-207-3134

Reach us anytime by emailing help@pyxism.com 


The Compensation Plan: The compensation plan is what distinguishes Pyxism from other travel ckubs. Pyxism utilizes the fast moving 2by2 matrix but has really added some power to that plan. They are utilizing a two tiered matrix that yields commissions of $500 and $1,000 for a combined payment of $1,500. Additionally they have implemented a generational bonus program, which pays commissions on three generations. This plan combines the fast moving 2by2 matrix with the leverage included in the bonus program.

How would receiving a payout of $500 over and over again, sound to you? 

How about receiving an additional payout of $1,000 over and over again? 

How about Thousands of Dollars earned daily by you from 3 Generations of your teammates as they earn $500 and $1,000 daily in their own cycle payouts daily? 

How about all of the above paid to you over and over again?


That is exactly what is in store for you at PYXISM! 

PYXISM has customized a fast moving compensation structure: the 2 by 2 cycling matrix and created the âTruest Follow-Meâ cycling matrix in home based business history and then added 3 Generations of Leadership Bonuses that truly can create the wealth that you can retire on. 

Teamworkâ¦The Foundation 
PYXISM rewards and monetizes the very behavior that we believe creates both immediate and long term financial success for you and the individual members of your teamâ¦Working Together to build a strong Team! As you do your part you are also building the foundation for PYXISM to be a strong and lasting company. A company that you, our Associates, can count on for years to come and can be proud to represent

Itâs EASY! Simply make a ONE TIME Purchase, then Refer 2 people, ONE TIME and Qualify to Earn Unlimited $500 and $1,000* Commissions (* You referrals must also be at Horizon Level for you to be Horizon qualified)

Itâs FAST! With a small group of 6 people in your matrix you are paid.

Itâs Lucrative! Your Cycle Payouts Combined with PYXISM Exclusive Leadership Bonuses can create the wealth that you can retire on! 


The âTruest Follow-Meâ 
The very nature of the structure of our âTruest Follow-Meâ creates an environment of support and teamwork within each team organization in our company.

1.Our matrix is built around a lightening fast 2 by 2 cycling matrix that provides tremendous financial leverage from a small one-time out of pocket start up cost that can payout thousands to you.
2.Our âTruest Follow-Meâ never splits and only requires that 6 positions be filled in order for you to be paid. PYXISM has perfected fill from the top software that creates amazing team unity and team momentum as you all work together to fill each otherâs matrices because they overlap each other. Your team never splits away from you.
4 Ways to Fill Your PYXISM âULTIMATE LEVERAGEâ Compass & Horizon Team Matrix

1.People You Sponsor
2.People They Sponsor
3.Spill-Over from Upline
4.Your Team Cycling Back In Under You
Your PYXISM Advantage... Your Matrix Fills From The Top Down filling your highest open position in your matrix!

The Money 

COMPASS MATRIX - $500 CYCLE PAYOUT 


$349 One-Time, Out-of-Pocket Payment enters you into the matrix:

â¢$299 Vacation Travel Purchase 
â¢$50 Associate Set Up Fee with Vacation Travel Purchase* 
* Annual Renewal
Upon completion of Compass Matrix (with a small group of 6 people) when qualified with two sponsored members, You Receive:

â¢Entry into upper level Horizon Matrix or $500 if you are already in the Horizon Level 
â¢Automated re-entry into Compass Matrix following your Sponsor
â¢An additional Vacation Package
â¢$500 cycle payout on the second and all subsequent qualified Compass Matrix Completions 


HORIZON MATRIX - $1,000 CYCLE PAYOUT 

You can enter the Horizon Matrix at the same time you join the Compass Matrix by making a ONE TIME product purchase of $799 or you can leverage yourself into the Horizon Matrix. The are no additional product purchases required. 

Upon completion of Horizon Matrix when qualified with two sponsored members on any Horizon Matrix, PYXISM pays you $1,000. 

You Receive:

â¢$1,000 Cash (If you cycle in Horizon Matrices before you are qualified, PYXISM will set aside $500 for each cycle and pay total set aside amount to you if are qualified within 90 days of first non-qualified Horizon cycle). 
â¢Automated re-entry into Horizon Matrix following your Sponsor
â¢Additional Vacation Package 
âULTIMATE LEVERAGEâ LEADERSHIP BONUSES:

COMPASS MATRIX - $75 Per Team Member Cycle 3 Generations in Depth & Unlimited Width

When you have enrolled 4 Associates you qualify for Compass Leadership Bonuses of $75 for each Team Member in your first 3 generations when they receive Compass Cycle Payouts. 




HORIZON MATRIX - $150 Per Team Member Cycle 3 Generations in Depth & Unlimited Width

When you have enrolled 6 Associates you qualify for Horizon Leadership Bonuses of $150 for each Team Member in your first 3 generations when they receive Horizon Cycle Payouts.


Pyxism has just launched, which means it is in startup mode.

Startup Cost: $349 to enter into the compass matrix or buy in directly to both matrices for a of total $849.

----------


## maclive

Hi, could you please email me about how it's going, and how you pay to USA and receive payment from them.

Clive

----------


## superstar

Hi Maclive,

Thank you for looking at this amazing opportunity.
It is going very well for me.
I have just signed up a new member from JHB SA.
You are welcome to join our team.
The support both from Pyxism and my upline who is in the USA, has been tremendous.
The team in the USA are cycling weekly/daily and the team in SA is building momentum.
I requested that Pyxism add on a quick getaway vacation destination in SA and in less than a week, they responded with a vacation to Durban, a 4 star hotel on the beachfront!
The business is BBC Acredited with an A Rating so we know we are in credible hands.
The payment options on the Pyxism website are not very user friendly for us at the moment, I have requested that they add on AlertPay, PayPal and Liberty Reserve as options as well.They are looking into that.
The USA team I am registered with is called Global Catalyst Team, the team leader Michael Fix has arranged an easy payment method for our team , exclusive to our team, whereby we can pay with a credit card.
You will first need to register here: http://www.pyxism.com/ultimate2 and when you are ready to pay use this link: http://www.promarketerschoice.com
It will cost $369 .
There is a comment box at the bottom of the page where you must add your name and your user name and also your sponsors name and username. If you sign up with me, my name is : Perene Woodenberg and my username is : ultimate2.
This is important as they need to link you to the correct person.
Pyxism has now introduced a Global Cash Card which you can apply for. This is how the commission are paid.
Pyxism has updated the website and have included a commission calculator. 
Click on the Commission calculator and play aroound with some figures-the earning potential will blow your mind.
I have covered all the basics to get you started.
If you have any other questions or queries, here are my contact details:
CellPhone: 0847171971
Email: pmwoodenberg@gmail.com
Skype userID: pmw0011
Regards
Perene

----------


## superstar

Congratulations to Joe Pheto from Johannseburg.
He is the latest addtion to the team in SA! :Bananadance:

----------


## superstar

Congratulations to Fortune.
She is the latest addition to Joe Phetos team in SA! :Applaud:

----------


## superstar

A special THANK YOU for this amazing opportunity where we can share our businesses! The results are showing! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## SimonWetherell

Hi All

I saw some posts about payment options - I have a very large team in South Africa and have set up a local registered business and bank account so people can pay anywhere is SA in Rands - email me at PyxismElite@gmail.com for information.

I hope you are all doing well, our team is loving it and the new improved compensation plan is awesome.

Best wishes

Simon

----------

